# What I did for 4 hours OT



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Plastic straws and plastic straw wrappers blocked the kitchen drains and they had to call me.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Gotta love the income though. Makes the smelly clothes thrown in the washing machine, worth it.


I got a call tonight for a clogged main line heading to a sewage ejector pump. 

He wanted the fellow that was there before, and I wasn't going to lie to him and say I had been there. He gave me the address, I looked it up on google maps and sure enough, wasn't me.


Told him $245.00 to show up and $50/hour after that first hour. It is in the teens right now, it's COLD. 


He never called back.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey you ever wondered how some of this stuff gets past the baskets? I've been to calls where the trap has a couple of good sized forks in it and the baskets obviously haven't ever been removed. I don't know what type of sink your pic came from but sometimes i just shake my head at both the things i find in drains and how the heck they got there.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

We have a contract with a school district for drain cleaning. I have pulled gym uniforms out of lines. Over 180 schools in this district I have see almost everything but new things still pop up.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This is why garbage disposals should be outlawed. I subconsciously trains the brain that the sink is just another garbage can. Although the overtime is nice. Keep it up lazy people I need a 60" flatscreen.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Might want to replace your cable, it has a serious bend in it. Spend all that easy money you've made.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> This is why garbage disposals should be outlawed. I subconsciously trains the brain that the sink is just another garbage can. Although the overtime is nice. Keep it up lazy people I need a 60" flatscreen.


Will you stop it with all the "outlaw garbage disposals" talk! Let them have what they want already. It's not your place to tell them they should not have one any more than a painter should tell them that blue is a bad color.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> This is why garbage disposals should be outlawed. I subconsciously trains the brain that the sink is just another garbage can. Although the overtime is nice. Keep it up lazy people I need a 60" flatscreen.


 
I could also use one


----------

